# Hang during import



## ptr727 (Nov 20, 2015)

I just replaced my dad's old Vista notebook running LR 3.2 with a notebook running Win10 x64 Pro and LR 6.3.
I did not try to import the old catalog, I just re-imported the entire pictures folder, about 22K pictures, mix of JPG, CR2, MOV, MP4.
The import stopped at about 15%, left overnight, made no further progress.

I clicked the x next to the import, and import stopped, and continued creating previews.
I notice that when I add folder by folder, instead of the master folder, and select show only new images, that some folders fail to produce preview images, and any of these folders that fail to show previews, would hang on import.
As soon as I encounter a folder that fails to produce previews, any other folder I select would also fail to show previews, but when I start with that folder, they do produce previews.
9/10 folders that fail to render previews contain video files, but some folders without video files also fail to preview and hang on import.

Using Windows built in photo viewer has no problem looking at all the images and video files.
LR 3.2 had no problems with the same image files.

How can I get a log of some sort to help isolate which files cause the hang?
How can I avoid the problem, I'm only here for a few more days, and I do not want to leave my dad with a broken setup?

LR 6.3, Lenovo T420s, Core i5, 600GB SSD, 8GB RAM


----------



## clee01l (Nov 20, 2015)

I would look at the freespace on the primary drive.  LR uses lots of working storage during import.  ( TEMP ).  Once that fills up the processing pretty much stops.  The other thing ( and you can't do much about this) is file handles. Windows limits the number of file handles assigned to a process. At one time this was around 2000. This number might have changed with recent versions of Windows, but there are still limits. Once exceeded, the process may fail unexpectedly.  Also the process (LR) may not be releasing file handles back into the pool.   I don't know of any way to check the handle condition.

One solution would be to import smaller batches, Perhaps 10% at a time. Stop all other processes that might be making demands on the file handles that Windows disburses during import. Disable your virus app (which also might be the cause), since it needs to sit between LR and each file that gets opened.


----------



## ptr727 (Nov 20, 2015)

More than 300GB free space.
The folders with the problem images hang all the time, even ones with only a couple pictures.
This makes me think it is some kind of bug, not necessarily a resource consumption issue.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 20, 2015)

ptr727 said:


> More than 300GB free space.
> The folders with the problem images hang all the time, even ones with only a couple pictures.
> This makes me think it is some kind of bug, not necessarily a resource consumption issue.


This  makes me think there is something wrong with one of the image files in that folder.  It could have been corrupted at some point after LR3.2  created its catalog?  You'll need to divide these images in the suspect folder into smaller blocks of files to isolate the bad images. The Windows Photos app is only looking at the embedded thumbnail.  LR3.2 is looking at the Preview cache file and not the original image file. 

Tell me again why you are not converting the LR3.2 catalog into the LR6 structure?  By reimporting, you lose all of the adjustments, keywords, collections etc (all of the hard work)  By opening the LR3.2 catalog in LR6, LR will transfer everything including the path to the originals.  If there are bad originals, you won't know it until you try to re edit one, export it or print it.  (Unless these originals are DNG.)


----------



## JPA (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi, I have encountered the same issue with LR 6.3 standalone and it got fixed when I connected To Adobe Creative Cloud before launching Lightroom. It's not really acceptable but it works.


----------



## ptr727 (Dec 4, 2015)

I've tried installing QuickTime, no go, making sure Creative Cloud is connected and up to date, no go.
As soon as I encounter a video during import, no import, and the LR process must be manually terminated else it stays alive and no new instances can be launched.
This makes it near impossible to use, as I am forced to first move all videos from camera cards, then import.

Unfortunate, vacation is over, and I had to leave my dad with an upgraded computer, but broken LR, hopefully a future update remedies the situation?


----------



## ptr727 (Dec 13, 2015)

I noticed a slightly different but similar problem on my own computer.
I keep photo's and videos in different catalogs, and I use IIP to import from camera, so LR import is either all pictures or all videos.
My videos import, but the building standard previews step never completes.
If I click on the videos one-by-one, the preview progress bar moves, but it fails to complete on its own.

Something very wrong with video handling in the .3 release.


----------



## rmiller4877 (Dec 20, 2015)

Also having problems with import.  Import hangs and also will not display thumbnails of photos pre-import.  Argh!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi rmiller4877, welcome to the forum!

CC doesn't run on Leopard, so for a start, can you tell us which Mac OS version and Lightroom version you're using?  In Lightroom, go to Help menu > System Info and it'll show the LR version number on the first line.

And then tell us a bit more about your import - from a camera cable, from a card reader, or from a hard drive?  Any videos among the photos you're trying to import or not?


----------



## rmiller4877 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Clarification re: import hang*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi rmiller4877, welcome to the forum!
> 
> CC doesn't run on Leopard, so for a start, can you tell us which Mac OS version and Lightroom version you're using?  In Lightroom, go to Help menu > System Info and it'll show the LR version number on the first line.
> 
> And then tell us a bit more about your import - from a camera cable, from a card reader, or from a hard drive?  Any videos among the photos you're trying to import or not?



Thanks for the prompt reply.  I am running OS 10.11.2 (Mavericks).  Lightroom version: CC 2015.3 [ 1052427 ]

I am importing from a card reader.  No videos in this import.  

I read elsewhere in this forum that logging into Creative Cloud then doing the import might help.  Oddly enough it did and I was able to complete the import and the previously missing thumbnails appeared as expected.  Seems odd to me!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 22, 2015)

How strange.  That is one of the possible bugs that they're looking into at the moment, so hopefully it'll be fixed in the next update.


----------



## stevemurrayphotos (Dec 22, 2015)

"I read elsewhere in this forum that logging into Creative Cloud then doing the import might help. Oddly enough it did and I was able to complete the import and the previously missing thumbnails appeared as expected. Seems odd to me!"

Just had exactly the same thing, some mp4 videos in the same folder as Panasonic RAWs, no previews and import hanging. Force quit the program and started up CC before going into Lr6.3 and my invisible thumbnails were back and no issues importing.


----------



## Bernard (Dec 23, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> How strange.  That is one of the possible bugs that they're looking into at the moment, so hopefully it'll be fixed in the next update.



I  had a similar problem, import hangs, see the other thread, and I use a stand alone version of LR 6.3. I connected to Adobe (help menu) and it solved the whole problem.
I don't see it as a bug, but rather as an (undocumented ?) Adobe policy against piracy. You cannot import anymore if you don't connecr to Adobe, so one day one will not be able to use LR without an internet connection.
What do you think Victoria ?
Bernard


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 23, 2015)

It's not supposed to be that way. If you have a perpetual license version you should be able to go offline forever if you wish, with no problems. The key, though, is that you have to remain signed in, as sign-in/sign-out equates to activate/deactivate. So if you are signed out, you are effectively deactivated. But as long as you remain signed in you can take your system off the internet and you should still be able to use Lightroom.

If you had to sign in when you went to the Help menu, that would imply you were signed out and thus deactivated.


----------



## Bernard (Dec 23, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> It's not supposed to be that way. If you have a perpetual license version you should be able to go offline forever if you wish, with no problems. The key, though, is that you have to remain signed in, as sign-in/sign-out equates to activate/deactivate. So if you are signed out, you are effectively deactivated. But as long as you remain signed in you can take your system off the internet and you should still be able to use Lightroom.
> 
> If you had to sign in when you went to the Help menu, that would imply you were signed out and thus deactivated.



Yes I agree, it should not be that way, but I really cannot think of how and when I signed out.
Bernard


----------



## srlinde (Dec 29, 2015)

Very helpful advice! I have been having problems viewing videos and importing, esp from my iPhone. Both problems went away when I signed into CC (using LR 6.3 permanent license). Thanks!!


----------

